
That dd trick and the ballad of SIGINFO (2016) - Pete_D
https://stuff-things.net/2016/04/06/that-one-stupid-dd-trick-and-the-ballad-of-siginfo/
======
jstewartmobile
Will have to try that Ctrl-T trick on BSD.

